# Do you respond to creatine?



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

This thread has prob been made before... anyhow...

Do you respond to creatin? 

I dont... at all... sux


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Absolutely.

My trainer has been taking SwoleV.2 (and he's a bad responder) and so far, it's been proven to him to work great.  Noticed results just after a couple days.

I am taking SwoleV.2 also and it's great.  I love it.  Tastes good too.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 6, 2003)

Never seemed to do much of anything for me honestly.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

What, creatine or SwoleV.2?


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Absolutely.
> 
> My trainer has been taking SwoleV.2 (and he's a bad responder) and so far, it's been proven to him to work great.  Noticed results just after a couple days.
> ...



Supposebly everyone reacts to Glycocyamine. but swole and other Glycocyamine supps costs like 6 times more then creatin


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

It's good stuff though.  Well worth the money that's for sure.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> It's good stuff though.  Well worth the money that's for sure.




Really? To pay that much money for a supp Id expect go gain like a... ehm... snowball going downhill? And keep the muscle. 
I go pretty basic, multis efa and proteinpowder... Spending like $10 on supps a month.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm sorry...Can't help ya out......I buy the good stuff......

It's your wallet and it's your body.  

10 bucks is pretty darn cheap for a monthly habbit of supps.  How serious are you?

Im a competitor...nothing cheap goes in me.  But, if you want to be able to respond to creatine stop wasting your money on cheap $10 creatine and get some good stuff..............

Where did you go online to find SwoleV.2


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

I dont compete...But I see how one could spend a lot of money when competeing. But when not competing Id rather spend money on good food then supps.

I get protein almost for free. Im in Sweden so the onlinestore I looked at swole would mean nothing to you. But its like $40 for 400 g. + shipping.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What, creatine or SwoleV.2?



Raw creatine up to 15g with regular old sugar delivery. I've done loading and I've run the creatine for well over a month with no real results to show for it.

If I could make gains off $10 a month I'd do it, thats nothing. I go through that in gas in less than two days.


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 6, 2003)

mudge - they market the swole v2 as being ideal for non creatine responders.  it's too soon for me to say for sure if that's accurate though.  i just know that's the selling point syntrax stresses the most - it works for people who don't respond the creatine/creapure.  

of course i've never used "regular" creatine but i didn't get much results from Creatine Clear which supposedly used a sodium transport system.

i'm hoping to get results with the swole.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> If I could make gains off $10 a month I'd do it, thats nothing. I go through that in gas in less than two days.



My point exactly!


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

99.9 pure creatin of brand A cant be any diffrent from 99.9 pure creatin from brand B?

 Loaded for some days then went down to 5 g a day. transprorting with dextrose. Didnt see any results after 20 days so I stopped. And the first time on creatine u r supposed to make huge gains right? be it mostly water but still. 

But I might have to try swole.v2 since it was a long time ago I tryed creatin and since swole comes BabsieGirl recommended


----------



## nikegurl (Nov 6, 2003)

and Swole is said to work for "non creatine responders"  don't forget that part!


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> I'm sorry...Can't help ya out......I buy the good stuff......
> 
> It's your wallet and it's your body.
> ...



I don't think spending more money on supplements makes anyone more serious but what the heck do I know.

Nothing cheap goes in you eh?  Waters about as cheap as it comes, you don't drink water?


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> If I could make gains off $10 a month I'd do it, thats nothing. I go through that in gas in less than two days.




Id do that to... but Im not sure spending a fortune would make me gain any muscle.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JJJ *_
> I might have to try swole.v2 since it was a long time ago I tryed creatin and since swole comes BabsieGirl recommended




JJJ  --  You won't be disappointed.  Trust me.  I get all my stuff from Syntrax.

Go to:  www.syntrax.com

As a competitor, this is fast acting stuff.  I love it, it tastes great and the added bonus is the customer service and shipping....are  excellant.

Follow my journal and take a ride with me through my experience.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

Join us in the live, now!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> I don't think spending more money on supplements makes anyone more serious but what the heck do I know.
> 
> Nothing cheap goes in you eh?  Waters about as cheap as it comes, you don't drink water?




Smart arse! 

You clearly didn't follow where I was going with that comment.   Sorry if this seems bitchy but when it comes to supps, I don't play around.

Is water a supplement?  I'm talking about quality......will you drink water from a mud puddle?  Don't get me started.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

Is swole v2 alot better than the original swole? orignal is on sale...


----------



## derekisdman (Nov 6, 2003)

I know you were talking about supplement quality and that's why it was such a smart arsed comment.

I might drink that if I was thirsty enough.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 6, 2003)

Derek  ---  Groovy  

JJJ  --  SwoleV.2 is what you want bud.  It's more aimed for nonresponders such as yourself.


----------



## JJJ (Nov 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Derek  ---  Groovy
> 
> JJJ  --  SwoleV.2 is what you want bud.  It's more aimed for nonresponders such as yourself.



Aijt. Think Im gonna try it. My online supp seller got a buy 2 pay for 1. Im gonna get glutamine, efa, swolev2. Hm, yeah, that should do it. 

Thx


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 6, 2003)

Haven't used creatine in 3 years, but this is how creatine worked for me.  After taking it for about two weeks I noticed around a 5 lb LBW gain.  I also had better endurance.  Where I was doing 8 reps, became 9 or 10.  But that's it.   If I keep consuming it, I'll keep that 5 lbs.  If I stop, I'll drop the 5 lbs.  

Seemed like a lot of money to maintain a 5 lb weight increase, which was probably 75% water.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2003)

I didn't notice how much creatine was working for me until I _stopped_ using it.  My lifts went down and I got tired more quickly.

I have recenly started using SwoleV.2.  I respond better to it than I do regular creatine.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 6, 2003)

I use creatine, and get some ok results... hard to tell since i use it so inconsistently... mainly it just gives me a bit more pump after my workouts... but that's really about it...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Hold  --  Be more consistent.

Desire + Consistency = Results.  
Live it, learn it, like it OR Stop complaining


----------



## ZECH (Nov 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> 
> If I could make gains off $10 a month I'd do it, thats nothing. I go through that in gas in less than two days.


I go through that almost in one way to work!!!!!!!! I spend about $75 a week in gas just going to work!


----------



## Larva (Nov 7, 2003)

it work for me but once i got off it i deflated, so i don't use it anymore not because of that tho


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 9, 2003)

yeah i make great gains on creatine, i notice a big difference

ain't done it for ages but i'm starting creatine again in 2 weeks time

i'd be stupid not to!

peace


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Hold  --  Be more consistent.
> 
> Desire + Consistency = Results.
> Live it, learn it, like it OR Stop complaining



OK... that's it... I've had enough of your insults!!!

Me
+
You
=END IT ALL WRESTLING MATCH
Where? 
Pool of Whipped Cream


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 9, 2003)

omg....hold...you're just now seeing that?  LOL

I thought you said you liked chocolate


----------



## JJJ (Nov 9, 2003)

Holddamayo why have you got my girlfriend as your avatar?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Nov 9, 2003)

haha... I think i said i bought a big bag of reeses pieces at the store... but i only eat them once a month, they're still unopened in my pantry right now =)

I'm was just playing though, i don't want your man to catch us all covered in whipe cream... or maybe.... uh... nevermind...


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2003)

Im cycling it off now and in a week Im gonna start again but i noticed that once I stopped that my energy and gains stopped some as well.  I responded great to it and am looking forward for another dose.


----------



## Derek Vinyard (Nov 13, 2003)

I just started on creatine again yesterday, been off for about 6 months.  I'll let you know, I'm pretty consistent I would notice any sudden change.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Nov 13, 2003)

Which creatine are you taking?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Nov 25, 2003)

Yup I definitely make gains when I???m taking creatine. Not taking anything special right now, just creatine and dextrose.


----------



## Pumped300 (Dec 3, 2003)

I love creatine but since I used Swole V2 I`ll never go back to regular creatine!!!
The pumpes are just priceless!!!
You can get it for around $25 on the net


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn Vanity, you need to slack off the steroids a bit.  get a razor and some cream.  Be sure to visit the salon (if they can do anything) then visit an orthodontist and Dentist.  Get a bleaching and cleaning.  YIKES


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pumped300 *_
> I love creatine but since I used Swole V2 I`ll never go back to regular creatine!!!
> The pumpes are just priceless!!!
> You can get it for around $25 on the net




I agree, the SwoleV.2 is awesome.  I'll never use/buy any other creatine supp


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

Don't say that Babsie, there may be a V22 out next week that supercedes V.2 by 10 fold.


----------



## carl68 (Jan 28, 2004)

notice quite a difference when I use it ... It bulks me up and keeps muscles rounded and full ... I use it sparingly just 1-2 teaspoons daily (1 t-spoon b4 work out or 1 t-spoon in protein drink after work out) , depending how my stomach feels


----------



## x~factor (Jan 28, 2004)

I noticed my body does not respond much with 5 grams of Creatine but it does at 10 grams.  Note that I am only around 175 lbs.   I don't know if that is sort of normal.


----------



## Randy (Jan 28, 2004)

Sounds normal to me x~factor.
Bodybuilders can take up to 15 grams a day...
For your weight, 10 grams sounds fine.  I weight 225 and take 10 as well.


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks, Randy. That's good to know. Just joined 2 days ago and I'm learning so much here. Lots of good advise.


----------



## Randy (Jan 29, 2004)

x~factor,

Yes, there are some good people here with lots of knowledge to share.  Welcome to IM.


----------

